# RARE Offering-ABU 6500I TSR



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Factory new reel, dual anti-reverse, precision stainless steel gears, 5.3 GR, ABEC 9 ceramic spool bearings, upgraded with AKS cage, , custom power handle with two ball bearings. Special speed bushing.... replaced the bushing in the left side with a bearing….clicker maintained (one of the louder clickers on the market). Tptal of 6 ball bearings....factory has 3. I understand AKS cages are almost impossible to find and the most prized of all the 6500 cages…….last one I saw on the big board sold for over $300 (cage alone). Factory reel alone, with no upgrades, generally sells for $275 to $300+ plus shipping.

This reel is absolutely new, unused, customized by one of the masters (Reel kustomreels). I added Ultima F1 18lb line…….never been thrown. Comes with the factory box. $475 shipped, USPS priority mail, will do PP, you pay fees.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

closed


----------

